
Magnitude 8.2 quake strikes in the Pacific, but very deep: USGS - MilnerRoute
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-pacific-quake/magnitude-8-2-quake-strikes-in-the-pacific-but-very-deep-usgs-idUSKBN1L4008?il=0
======
kalleboo
This is an example of why I prefer the Shindo scale used in Japan[0]. If you
tell someone a "magnitude 8.2 struck" it doesn't really tell you anything
actionable. The Shindo scale instead measures shaking on the surface, which is
what you really care about if you live somewhere with regular earthquakes.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japan_Meteorological_Agency_se...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japan_Meteorological_Agency_seismic_intensity_scale)

------
chmaynard

      M8.2 Earthquake - Fiji region
    
      Preliminary Report
      Magnitude 8.2
      Date-Time 
      19 Aug 2018 00:19:37 UTC
      19 Aug 2018 12:19:37 near epicenter
      18 Aug 2018 19:19:37 standard time in your timezone
      Location  18.165S 178.144W
      Depth 559 km
      Distances 
      269.0 km (166.8 mi) E of Levuka, Fiji
      326.9 km (202.7 mi) SE of Labasa, Fiji
      361.3 km (224.0 mi) E of Suva, Fiji
      448.7 km (278.2 mi) E of Ba, Fiji
      451.3 km (279.8 mi) NW of Nuku�alofa, Tonga
      Location Uncertainty  Horizontal: 9.2 km; Vertical 6.4 km
      Event ID  us 1000gcii
    

[https://earthquake.usgs.gov](https://earthquake.usgs.gov)

~~~
okket
"Look how far our coverage goes and how sensitive our network is." (Still very
impressive data)

~~~
chmaynard
The USGS is one of the jewels in our federal government. They are under attack
right now by the Trump administration, so I'm glad they have the courage to
toot their own horn a little.

------
singularity2001
Happens often in South Papua without anyone caring.

------
eboyjr
Good to hear that the Earth is settling somewhere that it won't affect us
instead. This is newsworthy to me if it decreases the likelihood of new
earthquakes in the area.

